

Circumventing Adobe DRM for EPUB - jipumarino
http://i-u2665-cabbages.blogspot.com/2009/02/circumventing-adobe-adept-drm-for-epub.html

======
zargon
I've always liked cabbages' knack for coming up with names:

adept -> inept

barnes&noble -> ignoble

kindle -> unswindle

